# Titanium Quintana Roo Build



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

So I bought a complete xs Quintana Roo Kilo of Craiglist for $290. It was converted to road came with a mixed group of 105/Ultegra 9 speed. Also had true 650c Velocity Deep Vs. So I stripped all the parts off it. Luckily there was another killer deal for a M Quintana Roo PicanTi frame on Craigslist as well. So my Sunday project is almost done. Just ordered a new fork/headset, should be riding it by the end of the week!


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

and here's a pic of the PicanTi


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

So I finished the bike on Thursday and have put 60 miles on it. Getting used to the compact geometry, feels super nice over pot holes and railroad tracks.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

Total Cost of the Build:

$290 2002 Quintana Roo Kilo Road Bike
$300 2004 Quintana Roo PicanTi Frame
$112 Easton EC90 Fork
$30 Cane Creek Headset
$10 Misc Parts

$742 total to build a nice little rain bike. Sold the Kilo frame and fork on eBay for 130. So a titanium road bike for $612.


----------

